# best tools (nut drivers / allen wrenches)



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

i have 1st generation Assocaited Allen Wrenches and some Wiha nut drivers.
The wrenches hurt my hand.. hard to explain but the size and the odd handles just cramps my hand with its small handle.. I was thinking of buying the new generation wrenches, unless someone has experience with Hudy? Rpm? or.. other tools.. what would you suggest??

here are the new wrenches.. new handle.










the losi ones look good.. big handle..


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

here are the RPM ones


----------



## RCRacer6.1 (Sep 5, 2002)

It would be nice if one of these companies would machine the entire length of the tool instead of just the bottom. When the tip rounds off just cut that part off with a cutoff wheel and you have a rand new tool.


Craig


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

MIP now handles the THORP line of allen drivers. They come in all the R/C sizes and are made from the hightest quality hardened drill blanks. I have had a 3/32 ball driver for about 8 years and it is still going strong. Check them out at the MIP site.
www.miponline.com

Rick


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

I have the Ofna Hex Driver Set in both metric and standard. I like them for the money but I'm also considering another set. One thing that I want is to have the size of the hex driver scribed on the handle. I know that's a petty thing to be concerned with but I don't know what size any of my screws are and it's because my wrenches don't have the size on them. 

When I'm wrenching on my son's car I'm always saying "grab me the silver hex wrench, now the blue" and so on. 

One comment I will make is when I first got into RC (Nov last year) I stripped a .050 hex wrench (the Ofna one) and they offer a lifetime replacement warranty. I did pay $3.50 for shipping (total to them and back to me) but they were very quick to replace the bit.

At the track I've used some of the Trinity wrenches that you pictured and they felt very good in my hand. The price was a bit more than I wanted to spend ( I think 13-15 each?) but I may order my most commonly used ones.

As far as nut drivers I picked up a set of the Hobbico/Duratrax ones which are VERY cheap. They do the job but you must realize that they don't work in all situations. Due to their cast pot-metal construction they have a very thick sidewall which means that in tight spots the wrench may be to thick to work. They also aren't very deep so when you go to install or remove a ball stud it may bottom out in the nut driver before going completly over the hex area making installation/removal impossible.

Let us know what you decide to go with. I'm also continually looking for the best bang for the buck. I don't want to sacrifice any quality though so I'm leaning on spending some good money.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I use the Losi ones. They are AWSOME. They are very comfortable, and they are the perfect size. I never had any problem with them and I know a lot of associated guys who even got the Losi wrenches because they are the best. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

If I were you I would get them. :thumbsup: 
http://www.teamlosi.com/newprod/2002prods/tools.htm

-Dustin K.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I don't have every size but I am also pleased with the Losi wrenches I have. But on the other hand the Integy wrenches at half the price are also very good. We haven't had any problems with stripping either manufacturers allen wrenches.


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

I use integy wrenches. The biggest problem is they don't have the size labeled.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

the sizes i always carry are..
.50, 1/16, 3/32, 5/64, 2.5mm and 1.5mm

and Integy has all them sizes for about 10$ less than losi or associated.

hmm...
Thorps just a bit expensive. 

There is a local electronics store that sells Xcelite nut drivers. I use them as the sidewalls are a bit thinner, and ipretty deep, so it works well in tight spots. was 10$ for the wrench though LOL.

Xcelite also makes a set of interchangable tips for their hex driver line.. one handle.. and like 12 tips.. that are molded ALL the way down (so if you dull it out you COULD cut off the tip) but im spoiled. I like one wrench per size... LOL


















http://www.cooperhandtools.com/bran...vice Tool Kits and Sets&att2=Screwdriver Sets

Awww.. I'll just stay with the Integy ones.. all the sizes I need =)


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

RCMits said:


> Awww.. I'll just stay with the Integy ones.. all the sizes I need =)


I have these VERY same Integy ones, and i LOVE them.. thiose are the ones i've used on your b4, when it was MY b4! i NEVER stripped a hex out of a screw with them. i highhly recommend them!

-Tone


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Had them all...

1 - Get the Hudy, they really are NOT that much more expensive.
2 - Get the Losi Wrenches

That's my order of preference. Hudy is nice because you can get the sizes you need in the lengths you need them, and their ball-end drivers are the best made...period.

Hudy handles are knurled and I've used them when my hands were soaked with fuel and oil, and they still didn't slip.

You also don't have to associate colors with sizes, Hudy uses a machined groove...like 2 big grooves and one small groove is 2.5mm, etc. I'll post pics tomorrow evening of some details if you want.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

hey rcmits do u want to trade ur tools for a set of losi tolls or do u want to sell ur associated tools


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

I had the Duratrax allens, they didn't last long. Threw them away.
I'm currently using the Dynamite wrenchs. They are pretty strong and hold up really well, but the handle is a too skinny. After a lot of wrenching, my hands are sore. And they are hard to get a good grip on because they are so skinny. 

I've been thinking of buying a few Losi wrenches in the sizes that I use the most, and keeping the other Dynamite ones.


----------



## speedfreak_on_the_oval (Dec 6, 2001)

I like the Craftsman nut drivers. They have a long or short shank for each set, depending how long you need them. Not to mention, they have replaced one of mine without cost or any BS for me to put up with. As for wrenches, Ive used the wolfe ones, but I break the tip on the .050 about 4 times a year.
Dave


----------



## snickers (Aug 20, 2003)

i have the Dynamite allen drivers, and have never had a problem with them, and i have the integy nut drivers and they are very good as well


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I also use the dynamites and they have good and bad points. The lack of color coding is a low point. I have never stripped a head out but you can get replacements if you need them.

To answer and earlier question, nobody machines the entire length because it would make it to twisty. That is why good drivers are so nice: they are rigid right until the end because they have a larger shaft.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

David Washburn said:


> hey rcmits do u want to trade ur tools for a set of losi tolls or do u want to sell ur associated tools


hmm I PM'd you... btw. email me [email protected]


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

I have a couple integy ones that are nice and work great. I won a complete set of the losi ones though and they are VERY nice.


----------

